# Most everyone has one...



## inspectorD (Oct 28, 2007)

I just recieved our monthly newsletter from my local ASHI chapter. What a neat find.

So ...what do most folks already own in the driveway....a car.
Turns out most have a remote for that car with a car alarm on them.
Imagine it's late at night and your asleep and hear someone messin around outside. PANIC...not if your car keys are next to you in bed....hit the panic button and see who sticks around...all the looky lous out in whoville wondering why you don't turn that *^%#*&%^ thing off!!! for 20 minutes.
Or maybe you have a heart condition and need help...or something else such as any emergency where you don't have time to get to the phone...or cant.

Just thought this may save someone some time...somewhere. 
It does not replace the home alarm system...but if you do not own one or cannot afford to, this may just help you out...some folks have the gun under the pillow, I think this is safer. 


Thank someone for nosey neighbors. 

Someone once said....let's be safe out there.


----------



## Kashka (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. This is really a good idea. Isn't it amazing how the simplest things make the most sense.

Thanks again.


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 8, 2007)

Good info. "D" I'll keep that in mind.
Glenn


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 8, 2007)

In my neighborhood nobody would pay attention, except maybe to egg the offending car.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 9, 2007)

Rough neighborhood huh.....I think eggs instead of guns could solve a bunch of problems. 
Well ...I have used this idea, to get the boys attention ...and it worked. They were in the stream and we wanted to go, so I gave it the test. Two heads popped up and came running over to see why the car was honkin and flashin....Kind of like the old dinner bell used to do.
And yes, my neighbors were curious why it was not stopped after 3 minutes. Living in the backwoods helps to keep folks aware of their surroundings, you know with all those coyote's, deer, fishers and bears wandering around ....


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 9, 2007)

Coyotes and deer and bears... Oh My!  

The neighborhood has gentrified a lot over the past few years, but still urban just the same. I would love to live in the backwoods. Wanna trade?


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 9, 2007)

But I just moved out of the center of town....now we have a 2000acre preserve as the backyard.
Hmmmm. 
Whenever I went to chicago to teach class I got lost. I had to have some of the students take me to the sights around town....no I would rather get lost in the woods. 
By the way ...those fishers are the dangerous ones...they shriek ...I leave. Even the bears don't like them.

Has anyone else tested this car alarm theory? Those folks that don't answer much can answer these questions.


----------



## cheesefood (Jan 7, 2008)

I can't imagine anyone caring about a car alarm. However, if it could be programmed to shreik the F word loudly, someone would at least call and complain thus sending the cops over.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 7, 2008)

These are the answers I was lookin for. 
I'm thinkin my shotgun is always going to draw more attention (at night...otherwise they may think I'm huntin)than any alarms , but it is good for those worry-about everything folks, who obviously do not live in the city. 
Or have no electricity.


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 7, 2008)

Bebicul said:


> They would probably slash my tires the next day...



How did I miss this? Another Chicagoan with a similar (and more honest) reply. I'm just glad I park in a garage.


----------



## LeeW (Apr 21, 2008)

Good idea OP. Luckily I don't think I'd get my tires slashed around here


----------



## Cheapliquid (Apr 22, 2008)

lol i had the remote for my car, but it don't work now, but it doesn't matter to me now cause i sleep light now that im down in the living room with my broken leg, i just chill into the morning hours.


----------

